# Please recommend best car lease rates/company



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

I appreciate their have been similar threads before now. However I couldn't find a single one that had any decent replies or mentioned actual companies to try based on experience...

I am due to move to Dubai in 3 weeks. I will be looking to lease a car for min 3 months max 8 months before buying. 

So far the best rates I've found are with Diamond Lease at 2600pm for a Lancer EX(2.0) A/T

I would like to also get a quote for a Golf GTI does anyone have one of these on lease and if so would you mind sharing the detail?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't know if they have any Golfs but give Autoplus a try. I've always found them reasonable.


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

furryboots said:


> Don't know if they have any Golfs but give Autoplus a try. I've always found them reasonable.


Will give them a go, thanks!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Diamond Lease are reputable.
Our company uses them and has had no problems.
But I beleive you will need an Emirate Driving Licence to lease from them and probably most other lease companies.
The alternate is to hire a car with your uk or international licence.


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

stewart said:


> Diamond Lease are reputable.
> Our company uses them and has had no problems.
> But I beleive you will need an Emirate Driving Licence to lease from them and probably most other lease companies.
> The alternate is to hire a car with your uk or international licence.


Noted! ta


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Bodger said:


> I appreciate their have been similar threads before now. However I couldn't find a single one that had any decent replies or mentioned actual companies to try based on experience...
> 
> I am due to move to Dubai in 3 weeks. I will be looking to lease a car for min 3 months max 8 months before buying.
> 
> ...


you can try paramount they did a pretty good deal for me a month ago...lancer for 2300AED per month..give it a try


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm - How is leasing through Diamond different than purchasing a car vs renting a car?

When leasing, do you have an option of returning the car after say 3 - 4 years? Is maint. included? what are the benefits? as my research shows, you can purchase a car for much less than leasing one?!??

I got a quote from Diamond as well and am also considering them.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

w_man said:


> Hmm - How is leasing through Diamond different than purchasing a car vs renting a car?
> 
> When leasing, do you have an option of returning the car after say 3 - 4 years? Is maint. included? what are the benefits? as my research shows, you can purchase a car for much less than leasing one?!??
> 
> I got a quote from Diamond as well and am also considering them.


With leasing you benefit from the same services as rental but you enter a long term agreement with an exit penalty. Also they usually come with limited mileage. If you complete the lease term you just return the car. Some companies allow you to buy the car that you have leased. Lease usually means that you get a brand new car, while renting does not.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a friend with Hertz - 1900 a month for a Toyota Corolla I think.
I was with U-Save ( 044233880 ) 2100 a month for a Nissan Sunny


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

HamishUK said:


> I have a friend with Hertz - 1900 a month for a Toyota Corolla I think.


Is it with the full insurance ? If yes, this is an amazing deal esp. coming from hertz


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

basimoli said:


> With leasing you benefit from the same services as rental but you enter a long term agreement with an exit penalty. Also they usually come with limited mileage. If you complete the lease term you just return the car. Some companies allow you to buy the car that you have leased. Lease usually means that you get a brand new car, while renting does not.


Interesting - Thanks for that.


----------

